# What are the giant bug models?



## UglyMonsterFace (Jul 6, 2020)

Which bug models are gigantic? I know of the atlas moth, and the bird wing. But what else is really really big? Flick is here so I want to know what models to prioritize ^_^ (please don't mention winter or autumn bugs because I haven't seen what they are!)


----------



## Gazer297 (Jul 6, 2020)

Grand B. Dragonfly is huge.


----------



## Noctis (Jul 6, 2020)

Maybe the emperor butterfly? It's not as huge but it looks big in my opinion.


----------



## seliph (Jul 6, 2020)

banded dragonfly, giraffe stag, horned hercules, and goliath beetle are the other ones

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020



Noctis said:


> Maybe the emperor butterfly? It's not as huge but it looks big in my opinion.


i got a bunch of those, they're 1x1 like the others


----------



## Noctis (Jul 6, 2020)

seliph said:


> i got a bunch of those, they're 1x1 like the others


I'm a clown  lmao


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 6, 2020)

Flick
					

This article is about the special character. For the lazy lion, see Rex. “They reflect this sullied world, yet retain their own beauty... I am bewitched by those compound eyes.” ― Animal Crossing: New Horizons Flick (レックス, Rekkusu?, Rex) is a special visitor introduced in New Horizons. Flick is...




					animalcrossing.fandom.com
				





this should help


----------



## John Wick (Jul 6, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> Flick
> 
> 
> This article is about the special character. For the lazy lion, see Rex. “They reflect this sullied world, yet retain their own beauty... I am bewitched by those compound eyes.” ― Animal Crossing: New Horizons Flick (レックス, Rekkusu?, Rex) is a special visitor introduced in New Horizons. Flick is...
> ...


That's very helpful!
Thank you.


----------

